# Crypt id



## BrysonZheng (Mar 8, 2019)

I recently bought this unmarked crypt and I'm wondering if anyone can ID it for me! Thanks!









There's also this crypt that I've had for a while but lost the ID, any guess?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alish74 (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi,
1st look like C.pontederiifolia
2nd may be C.nurii


----------

